# Official rubiks cube app ?



## Dane man (Jul 28, 2010)

Anybody have it? Seems cool, especially the 3D. And ive heard great things about the solver (almost optimal). Can anyone rate this (is it worth it?)?


----------



## Wickex (Aug 3, 2010)

I have the app but the controls are really bad. It often moves a piece when I try to rotate the cube and that kind of stuff. I dont know about the rest, but if you want to use it to play it's not a good choice.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 3, 2010)

i really like it... the controls are something to get used to but i think they are as best as they can be... i really enjoy it... i have not yet tried 3d though...


----------

